# Recommendations Needed



## EDRN203 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello,

I'm looking for some recommendations for a new 357 revolver with a light trigger pull weight. I purchased the Taurus M85 .38 special +P 2" barrel, however I cannot pull the trigger without first cocking the trigger. I just don't have the strength in my hand because the trigger weight is too heavy. I have the Taurus PT111 9mm, Springfield XDM 9mm, and the Smith and Wesson M&P Shield 9mm, all of which I have no problems with (semi-automatics). I want to add a 357 revolver with at least a 3", but preferably a 4" barrel. I've done some research and I've found some revolvers, but it looks like most of them have about 12-13# trigger pull which I think is going to be way to heavy. I will be using the gun primarily for home defense and not for carry and I am looking to purchase a new gun, not used. I guess I should mention that I am a female, and that should be considered when you make your recommendations. While my arms and wrists are fairly strong, my hands are not, so the lighter trigger pull is my biggest concern.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You might want to consider an older model S&W revolver. There are quite a few available models chambered in .357 Magnum. Nice thing also, is that you can shoot the .38 Special in them as well.

Any good gunsmith can lighten the trigger if it is still too hard to pull. A model 66 comes to mind, and I do think it would serve you well. It is available in a 4" barrel.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Taurus revolver spring kit - The Firing Line Forums


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife, Jean, uses a double-action revolver, as well as a DAO semi-auto.
She is small and slightly-built, and not terribly strong.

She finds it useful to exercise her grip, and to exercise and "isolate" her trigger fingers (both hands), with a medium-resistance Gripmaster.
(For information, click on: WELCOME TO GRIPMASTER)

Strengthening your hands and fingers will do better for your shooting than will a trigger-lightening job.
However, doing _both_ of those things is the best of all to do.


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello! Welcome from South East Kansas!


----------



## soldierofchrist (Jul 11, 2010)

You can always find a gunsmith to do a little trigger work for you since you already have the firearm. The trade in value for a Taurus revolver will usually result in a loss money unless you are able to sell it for more.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Although it's time consuming I'd recommend having a qualified person polish all of the contact points, hammer and trigger pivot pins, both sides of the hand where it rides inside the frame, but not where it contacts the cylinder, lower part of the hammer block where it contacts the rebound slide, rebound slide on three sides where it contacts the frame and sideplate along with those surfaces, also the spring tunnel inside the rebound slide. The objective is not to remove any metal, only to polish away burrs on these surfaces and excessive tool marks, you do not under any circumstances want to mess with any surfaces that relate to hammer/sear engagement. I also wouldn't recommend using lighter springs as that could effect reliable ignition due to a light primer strike or prevent the trigger from completing it's forward travel once released. It took me about 4 hours to complete this on my Model 29 and although the spring weights haven't changed the result was a much smoother and noticeably lighter trigger pull. Keep in mind that most firearms when "new" have somewhat rough surfaces that come into contact with each other while in motion that generate friction, so in a sense what your doing is "breaking in" that firearm without having to put a couple of thousand rounds through it. The services of a qualified gunsmith or an individual who thouroughly understands the "mechanics" of a revolver would be a lot cheaper than a few thousand rounds. Plus, you get to enjoy shooting that revolver a lot sooner, then having to struggle with it.


----------



## Huskybiker (Jul 27, 2011)

I just installed a Wolff 6.5 lb trigger spring & 9 lb hammer spring in my wife's 85CH. I fired about 60 rounds through it and they all went boom. The trigger pull is much better, now.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought a Ruger GP100 and it has a very nice trigger on it after a trigger job it can get down to 7lbs.


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

Rent or barrow a Ruger LCR. Best trigger I ever had.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I heard the same thing about the Ruger LCR's trigger pull, from a friend who has one, the author is looking for at least a 3" barrel preferably longer, I don't believe the LCR is available in that barrel length, but would be a welcome addition to that model line. However, if the recoil is manageable for such a light weapon she should give it a try.


----------



## DirtyHarryGenX (Apr 13, 2009)

So you like those 9mm's huh?If you wanna be the grim reaper,you gotta get something grim.I don't recommend a .357.You gotta go bigger.For you,I recommend a S&W .460 magnum,full size.Load it with .454 Casull or .45 Colt +P.In a gun that size you'll have plenty of control.Make every bullet count.As for the index finger,do exercises,make it stronger.Put it on the edge of a table,everyday,push down hard till your finger gets really tired.If you do that those heavy trigger pulls won't be a problem.


----------

